# QLD - Upper Noosa River Camping Trip



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The weekend was planned, and then cancelled, then it was back on again, then it was put off until the next weekend. Then we realised it was Valentine's Day so it was postponed again for a fortnight. Until the stars finally aligned and we were off early on the 26th Feb for three days on the Upper Noosa River. The weather forecast was for perfect skies and plenty of hot weather over the weekend.

The alarm went off at stupid o'clock and Mark and I were on the road by a quarter past stupid heading towards the pick up point to get Kristian and change my trailer over to his 4wd for the drive in to Harry's Hut. The road was rough and it took an extra half an hour to get to Harry's than we expected. By the time we loaded the yaks and were ready to set off it was around 7:30am.










The first thing I noticed about this river is it's stunning beauty. The water is so reflective and the trees mirror themselves off the surface of the river. Funnily enough I hardly saw any wildlife all weekend. Bugger all drop lizards or birdlife. Plenty of march flies though&#8230;&#8230; I paddled past campsite 5 and thought I could paddle on a bit longer yet before having a rest. My two friends had dropped off the pace a bit so I upped tempo so I could have a bit longer rest when I found a decent spot to land. Unfortunately there were no other campsites between 5 and 9 (except for 8 which I missed as it was on the other side to all the other campsites) and the one spot I tried to get out for a rest there was a steep drop off that made it impossible to get out. So I paddled for 2.5 hrs straight and finally got to campsite 9 which by my GPS was 12.7kms up the creek. I started to unpack and my friends arrived about 10mins after me. Here's a pic of everything that we took with us for the three nights.










After the campsite was set up I headed straight out for a fish. It was around midday so I started off with a buzz bait thrown into the abundant amount of snags that lined the river. Kristian was on within minutes on a little spinner to a healthy little bass. My first came when I ventured up the small creek that was across from the campsite. After a few touches that missed the hooks from under some likely looking snags, I managed to drag a bass from his hidey hole. One that I thought was only a little tacker at around 33-35cm (didn't bother to measure him), little did I know that the average size that we would end up catching was only about 20-25cm.










So I was chuffed that I was on the board and I headed out to tell the Mark and Kristian about my capture, only to find out that Kristian had caught a 37cm in my absence. Pipped at the post in this session for biggest fish we decided to head back in for a late lunch before heading back out for the afternoon session.

The afternoon session saw me start with the buzz bait until the sun went down then I turned for the surface lures. With a few more fish landed in the afternoon on the buzz bait I was anticipating a good surface session. This wasn't to be though unfortunately. There was no surface action at all. I tried Sammy's, Jitterbugs, Kokoda bat, SK Pop, Shimano triple threat. The only way I could enticed a few fish to the yak was by tying on a small bug imitation from R2S, looks like a Christmas beetle that runs just subsurface and then I only managed two after dark. With the beer calling I returned to the camp to be greeted by kabana, cheese and crackers for entre followed by Chilli Concarne (spelling? read spicy nachos).










After a night of beer, bullshit and brilliant singing I headed for bed and set the alarm for 5am hoping the surface bite was better in the morning.

When the alarm went off I was up and straight on the water. I headed upstream for about a km throwing the sammy and jitterbug for few half hearted hits here and there. Until I got to a little narrowing in the river and this is where I caught about 6 fish on the surface, all in close proximity to each other. They were waiting on unsuspecting prey to wander through the opening and were waiting in ambush where the creek widened a bit more and some eddies formed. It was a great little session and was a lot of fun even if the fish were once again only small. The session was cut short by a monster headache that can't have been from the beer as I am well aware that you don't get hangovers while camping!!! Must have been from the sore shoulders from the long paddle up there in the heat of the day. (That's my excuse and I am sticking with it, actually 12 panadol later I am positive the sore shoulders were the culprit as I couldn't get rid of it).










With a few hours sleep and lunch under my belt I headed off on the afternoon session. For me this was going to be a solo paddle up to the end of the creek, just to explore a bit more. It ended up being another 4.4kms to the end of the creek. Once I reached as far as I could go I turned around and started my journey back. This arvo I decided to go for the best of both worlds and chose to throw a Atomic Hardz floating medium diver at the fish. I would cast the lure out into the snag/shade and let it sit there for a bit give it a twitch and then let it rise to the top. Give it another one or two twitches and then start a slow retrieve. Sometimes the bass hit it as soon as it landed, sometimes on the twitches and sometimes on the retrieve. It really is a good allrounder type of lure.

I got many fish that afternoon, but I missed the one that counted the most. What I think would have taken big fish for the trip. He smashed me under a big old bent over tree and took off about 5 metres of drag before spitting the lure back at me and hitting the kayak with it. Certainly was a sensational strike with him launching his whole body out of the water twice. No other fish I caught this weekend managed to pull drag as I had it set pretty tight in this snaggy country, so I know he was a biggun. I think the people in campsite 3 heard my profanities. Oh well there was still plenty of time left. With about an hour of light left and another few kilometres of river to paddle I set off to look for that next perfect snag (which was always only another 50m downstream). The fish kept coming in steadily until I met up with Mark and Kristian again and we headed in as the dinner bell was ringing while the sun was setting. Kristian had an unusual catch that may have been a tarpon or some kind of giant herring. I don't know as I have never caught either but I will have to wait for the picture to be emailed to me before I can post it up.

That night I was on fire in the karaoke department, or that may have been all the rum, port and red wine we drank. Either way I woke up in the early hours underneath the hammock sleeping on the ground. Don't remember much past eating dinner either but I know it was a good night, I have pics on my camera that prove it!!!!

Needless to say my planned morning session didn't happen and that was the end of fishing for the trip. With heavy hearts (and heads) we packed up the gear, stowed it in the yaks and started off on the long paddle back to Harry's Hut. It took about the same time getting back but we stopped off for a 15 minute rest at campsite 5 this time.

To anyone wanting to do this trip I highly recommend it. It is a sensational looking river and although the biggest fish of the trip was only 37cm I would still go back there for another fishing trip because even the little ones are fun to catch!!!

Thanks for reading, more pics to come.
Wayne


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

More pics


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Even more pics


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

OK I went overboard with the reflective pics


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

But they were just so darn pretty


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great report Wayne, it's hard not to have the camera out constantly up there isn't it? Sounds like you had a pretty similar trip to our first one up there with plenty of fish but not much size. Good to see all the little tackers though, bodes well for the future of the river.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome report and some great photos. Looks like a lovely trip to do. The last night is always a big one.
Joel


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great read , really paints the picture of your weekend...next time take some mercyndol with you instead of panadol - gets rid of those hangovers...I mean sore shoulders by having a relaxant built in...top pics too


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Those reflection pics really are great!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Great post wayne, enjoyed the read & picks. 
cheers killer.


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Great stuff Wayne, looks like a blast. A lovely spot, a few fish and a few beers 8)

Nice one


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a top weekend mate,so did you fall out of the hammock or just couldn't manage to get in


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have photos on my camera of me in it and covered with my sleeping bag. So I must have fell out during my sleep. Earlier that day I was flat out getting into it when I was sober so buggered if I know how I got into it with a gut full of grog in me. :shock: :lol: :twisted:

It was a great weekend and my singing voice was tuned to perfection. :lol:

PS I used my sounder battery and hooked up an accessory plug to it so I could plug my iPhone car charger in so it charged during the day ready for the nights tunes. Worked a treat!!!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

those pictures are awesome! Looks like a great trip up the river!


----------

